# Has anybody else-



## Shepard (28 Jan 2013)

-fallen through the cracks after enrollment? And by that I mean having not received a call regarding BMQ information and such. I'd just like to know your stories.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Jan 2013)

Shouldn't be an issue if you keep in close contact with your unit.

Have you talked to anyone at your unit?  Gone in to see anyone?


----------



## Shepard (28 Jan 2013)

I haven't. They said I would receive a call regarding some information and such- they thought I already had my kit. So I'm just waiting for that, as told. I am a bit worried though, the guy at the kiosk during enrollment said he would tell the colonel I believe over at my regiment to e-mail me his e-mail address but I haven't received anything yet


----------



## Shepard (29 Jan 2013)

I mean after enrollment I pretty much am allowed to go to my new regiment? It feels a bit strange getting used to it.


----------



## Maxadia (29 Jan 2013)

First of all, unless it is a very small unit, the colonel will probably not have any time to email a new recruit.

Secondly, there should be no issue with you going in on a Wednesday night, and touching base with someone to find out details on what is up with your kit and such.  Sometimes it is easy to get lost in the shuffle.

Thirdly...some units welcome their new recruits with open arms and want them there immediately, and some don't.  You'll have to ask.


----------



## Shepard (29 Jan 2013)

Thank you for the reply,  for Wednesday nights, do you mean for the info-sessions? Are those are on Tuesday nights if I am not mistaken?
I am going to drop by after school, seeing how I only have one course today, hopefully I will be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Maxadia (29 Jan 2013)

No, I mean go in on a normal Wednesday parade night, show up early, and find someone to talk to.  If you have been enrolled, then someone must be in charge of the new recruits.  Find that person, or at the very least get their contact info, and go from there.

But if tonight is an info night, then the recruiter should be able to tell you who is in charge of new recruits.


----------



## sappermcfly (29 Jan 2013)

Take some initiative and show up at the unit early on the normal parade night. Dress appropriately, be polite and open minded and you will get the answers you are looking for. It could be that they are not aware of you being enrolled yet either, it is a two way street sometimes.

Good luck to you and I hope you have a long and fruitful career with the CF.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jan 2013)

I love "Has anyone ever...." thread subjects.


----------



## Shepard (29 Jan 2013)

Well, I passed by, even though it was not a parade night- and it was well worth it. I had gotten all of the information I needed.. and apparently I was scheduled for the summer BMQ course. I am now on the weekend program and will be starting this Friday. I am a very happy man.


----------



## Bluebulldog (29 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I love "Has anyone ever...." thread subjects.



Given some of us and our sick sense of humour.....yes...........


----------



## Maxadia (29 Jan 2013)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Well, I passed by, even though it was not a parade night- and it was well worth it. I had gotten all of the information I needed.. and apparently I was scheduled for the summer BMQ course. I am now on the weekend program and will be starting this Friday. I am a very happy man.



Congratulations.  Now, don't ever forget that being proactive pays off.  

Good luck...


----------



## Shepard (30 Jan 2013)

Thank you, sir and for all the advice you have given me.


----------

